

What wasn't said about the Linux graphics stack - Garbage
http://www.carbon-project.org/What_wasn_t_said_about_the_Linux_graphics_stack.html

======
MostAwesomeDude
The Gallium/Mesa "split" has nothing to do with GL 3.x and 4.x functionality
missing; it's all about a lack of manpower. Classic Mesa doesn't cover _any_
chipsets which can do GL 3.x or fancier, so it's kinda moot. (Pretend r600c is
already dead.) There's just not a lot of people hacking Mesa.

